# Attn: CC Ecosse 24/4/10



## ACS (22 Nov 2009)

Originally posted here

"Doc Roddy" - invites you to the inaugural 8 Crossings of the Ochills which will take place on the 24th. April 2010 at 08:00 from Kinross. Please note that this is an informal invite to get out on your bikes and ride with like minded cyclists.

Anyone ?


----------



## Noodley (22 Nov 2009)

The date clashes with 2 audaxes out of Forfar  which might limit the turn out for those audaxeers who might have ridden it - but it looks a good route 

Not sure about it being billed as a "home made" sportive - it's really just a ride with an invite extended to others. Much the same as CC rides.


----------



## Telemark (22 Nov 2009)

that looks like a very nice and scenic route - 144k and a "mere" 2379m ascent  thrown in... 

This would need some serious training on my part over the next wee while, a lot more serious than the current mileage . But it may be something to aim for and not impossible, having gone further than that in the past . I've put it in my diary (in pencil ).

T


----------



## MrRidley (22 Nov 2009)

Yes please, just need to work out how to get to Kinross for 8am.


----------



## ACS (22 Nov 2009)

As Noodley (Hi, hope you are on the mend) mentions this event clashes with Pitlochry 150 and Scone the Flat Way (100 km) which is a shame because I am sure that a fair few audaxeers would have turned out for the challange.

I have the Pitlochry 150 penciled in


----------



## Telemark (22 Nov 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Yes please, just need to work out how to get to Kinross for 8am.



The nearest train station appears to be Cowdenbeath, with is an extra 10k+ each way. You can get there on the day from Edinburgh by train, dep 6:18 arr 6:59. Just in time to cycle to Kinross and find the place for 8:00). I can't see a way to travel by train from Glasgow on the day ...

Maybe this is sponsored by the Kingdom Tourist Board, trying to get everybody to stay in Kinross Friday night? 

T


----------



## Isla Valassi (22 Nov 2009)

Telemark said:


> Maybe this is sponsored by the Kingdom Tourist Board, trying to get everybody to stay in Kinross Friday night?
> 
> T



Might have been if Kinross was part of The Kingdom!


----------



## Telemark (22 Nov 2009)

Isla Valassi said:


> Might have been if Kinross was part of The Kingdom!



 oops (apologies to any Fifers on this forum ). Not fair, Perth & Kinross (there is a BIG clue!) has taken a chunk out of Fife, the boundaries are weird . 

T


----------



## viniga (18 Dec 2009)

Looks good, count me interested.

Viniga


----------



## fudgedog (4 Jan 2010)

Where can I find details of the the Pitlochry 150 and the Scone the flat way runs


----------



## Noodley (4 Jan 2010)

fudgedog said:


> Where can I find details of the the Pitlochry 150 and the Scone the flat way runs



http://www.aukweb.net/cal/index.htm

You'll find details of the organiser of the Pitlochry 150 in the link, give him a phone or e-mail: he's a good guy.


----------

